# Is there any product to help curl?



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm a bit confused. usually when I groom poodles I want their coats to be straight. I spend a lot of time drying and stretching it straight. if I let it air dry, or dry with little or no brushing, it will be naturally curly. 
you say Wendy has a straight coat? that, to me, seems ideal for scissoring. unless you mean it is soft? that it falls over and does not stand up. in that case you could try a texturizing shampoo. something made for terriers. I used a product called crisp coat, from pet edge. it worked well. I'm sure there are others out there.


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

*I love curls!!!*

Hi guys...

I have a 12 week old black standard puppy, and i love the way her feet and ends of her ears curl. Her body coat is about three inches long and not as curly but i have bathed her and i can feel close to her body that her hair tried to curl....i am waiting for her to be finished w/ all her shots before taking her to be groomed. I will more that likely keep her hair short enough that it stays in tight curls....if that is possible.... i just love the kinky curls...


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

supysmom said:


> i'm a bit confused. usually when I groom poodles I want their coats to be straight. I spend a lot of time drying and stretching it straight. if I let it air dry, or dry with little or no brushing, it will be naturally curly.
> you say Wendy has a straight coat? that, to me, seems ideal for scissoring. unless you mean it is soft? that it falls over and does not stand up. in that case you could try a texturizing shampoo. something made for terriers. I used a product called crisp coat, from pet edge. it worked well. I'm sure there are others out there.


Let me think of how to describe it..you know how like a maltese has straight hair that can't be shaped? But when a poodle has I tight curl then is fluffed and brushed out you can shape it any way? Hers is in the middle of that I guess. 
She has tight curls on her neck but the farther down you go it looses that curl and goes into a gross krimped lookuing curl that is very fine has no real tightness to it if that makes sense?

When I blow dry her and brush her out she looks really good but after a day it goes back to that gross hair where yoiu can see every scissor line (again like a maltese).


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

How much curl you have is often genetic, and she's the red in your avatar? Some red minis and toys do tend to have a sparser, less curly hair. Like someone mentioned, a texturizer might help a little, and also look into your diet to see if she might be lacking in certain vitamins.

One of my mom's black spoos has a hardly any curl, so their isn't a good in between length for her. She looks good either with looooots of length (we had her in a continental for awhile, or very short, 5F kennel clip. Otherwise her hair is just droopy and wavy.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

chris christensen makes a product called thick'n'thicker that may help, it gives hair a bit more volume and sets the coat up nicely for scissoring


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

lavillerose said:


> How much curl you have is often genetic, and she's the red in your avatar? Some red minis and toys do tend to have a sparser, less curly hair. Like someone mentioned, a texturizer might help a little, and also look into your diet to see if she might be lacking in certain vitamins.
> 
> One of my mom's black spoos has a hardly any curl, so their isn't a good in between length for her. She looks good either with looooots of length (we had her in a continental for awhile, or very short, 5F kennel clip. Otherwise her hair is just droopy and wavy.


Yes thats her and omg that sounds just like her, I either keep her in a miami or continental anything else looks horrible on her. 
I grew her whole body out before but it always looked horrible even after the bath.


----------

